# Does Glenmore Sands have a new email address?



## PGtime (Nov 21, 2005)

I tried glensand@venturenet.co.za and I get the message:

The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was 'glensand@venturenet.co.za'. Subject 'SA week deposit', Account: 'mail.comcast.net (1)', Server: 'smtp.comcast.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '450 [TEMPFAIL] destination not valid within DNS', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 450, Error Number: 0x800CCC79

Any idea what this means?  It looks like the server is temporarily unavailable?


----------



## ELE (Nov 22, 2005)

I sent an email to that address today and it was not returned.  Maybe it is a temporary problem.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 23, 2005)

I have sent messages to Debbie at that address and received replies all within the last two days, and it worked each time. I'd keep trying.


----------



## PGtime (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks all, it goes through now.  Maybe there was a server problem...


----------

